# Modify file on Windows server 2008 R2



## Albiz (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello Guys!

I want to apologize for my not fluent english, i hope to be comprehensible and to quickly fill possible gaps.









I've got a server with Windows server 2008 r2, a domain controller, and many pc, both notebook and desktop,logged in as domain users, all with OS Windows 7 64-bit.
The are many folders on the server but the problem is with one folder only; There are many users but only 10 can read & write on the folder \\x.y.z.k\CAD .
On this folder i want to apply a rule like this:
A) If i read only a file in the folder--> ok no problem... do this as always
B) If i want to modify a file (change something)--> i MUST copy that file in local folder (Desktop for example) then i can work it (then save on server)
C) If i want to delete /change name/zip/unzip etc files from server--> ok i no problem... do this as always

I look at this:http://gallery.technet.microsoft.com...-e687741d275e/ could it be helpful?

Alternatively I thought about this kind of resolution if praticable:
Instead of avoid changing the file from server, I thought to making it possible only for a short time .
I try to explain it: I open a file (as before possibly for large files> X MB) if i'm opening it for server i've got a limited time (2 'for example) to do anything (read edit or save), alternatively, opening by local folders, there are no time llimit. Plausible?

Thanks a lot guys, forgive me i'm newbie and i don't speak english very well









A


----------



## Albiz (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi guys!
It's a lot of time since i wrote you.
I found This: http://git-scm.com/
Maybe it's nothing or maybe it's the solution i don't know.. Tomorrow i'll think about it...
Hoping...
What do you think about it?
Thanks
A


----------

